

Why Americans Won't Do Dirty Jobs - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/why-americans-wont-do-dirty-jobs-11092011.html

======
daimyoyo
I can't believe this guy actually doesn't know what his problem is. The
overwhelming majority of Americans don't want to deal with fish guts for
minimum wage and no benefits. If you offer below market wages, you'll attract
people willing to work below market. Supply and demand. Oldest rule in
economics.

